# DVC Meetings



## gemdisney (Mar 11, 2008)

The next DVC meeting is 2 days after I leave. We are new mbers  and wanted to know if anyone has info on them. Is it worth staying the extra days or not? I wouldn't mind a few more days and I doubt anyone else does either. But if anyone has been what are they like? What do they discuss? Do we get any good info? Any good deals on adding on points? Is it always in Dec or do they change the dates each year?
I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## shellbelle (Mar 11, 2008)

The DVC meetings are very cut-and-dried, quickly moving through the scheduled agenda items--approving the next year's budget, etc. They usually don't do anything really interesting; at the last one they announced that DVC was working on improving member access to II, allowing shorter-than-1-week exchanges through II, free high speed internet coming in the new year...that kind of stuff. I'd rather sit by the pool, and read about it online!


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

I never have been, but if I was at WDW when the meetings were being held, I would stop in out of curosity.


----------



## gemdisney (Mar 12, 2008)

shellbelle said:


> The DVC meetings are very cut-and-dried, quickly moving through the scheduled agenda items--approving the next year's budget, etc. They usually don't do anything really interesting; at the last one they announced that DVC was working on improving member access to II, allowing shorter-than-1-week exchanges through II, free high speed internet coming in the new year...that kind of stuff. I'd rather sit by the pool, and read about it online!


What is II? Maybe this is a dumb ? but being new I just have no idea.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2008)

gemdisney said:


> What is II? Maybe this is a dumb ? but being new I just have no idea.




TUG Glossary


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

gemdisney said:


> What is II? Maybe this is a dumb ? but being new I just have no idea.


 

II is Interval International. II is the exchange company some of the larger resort chains use. Marriotts, Disney Vacation Club, Hyatts, Starwood and Four Seasons all trade with II. Plus other first rate resorts like the Royals in Cancun and lots of CA resorts as well.


----------

